# Queen Cell Building Box for colder weather



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Being a tinkerer I've found that using a foil-lined foam-walled nuc for my queen cell builder colony, especially in the colder months, has been quite beneficial.

Since the colder weather has returned again I thought I'd upgrade my foam-walled nuc. Here are some plans I drew up for this nuc -->
​



I also designed a similar super to increase the flexibility of this foam-walled nuc system -->

​



I use 1-1/2" thick foam with 1x2 lumber polyurethane glued to the top and bottom edges of the foam, then the foam segments are polyurethane glued to each other. Then aluminum foil tape is used to cover the entire inner surface of the foam. The main box has a bottom that is permanently attached and the end pieces are recessed 1/4" below the top edge of the box, with a piece of #8 hardware cloth fastened to one end (for excellent but controlled ventilation) and the other end performs the function of providing an entrance which can be sized by use of a 1/4" thick reducer blocks of various lengths. The super has the ends flush with the top and bottom edges of the sides, so if an additional entrance , or alternate entrance is desired, I've found that a round hole can be cut into the foam wall (wherever desired), the diameter of a used plastic medicine bottle and the bottle (with its bottom cut out) can be glued into the hole with its inner edge flush with the inner call of the foam nuc box.

The cover can simply be a piece of foam cut to size.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I made up some nuc boxes from foil covered foam and discovered that I should have foil lined the entrance as the bees seriously undermined the foam wherever it was exposed. My chickens think styrofoam bead board is popcorn. Sure is good insulation but you have to hide it well from the birds and the bees!


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

This is exactly what I've been wanting to try for a couple of years. Thanks for the diagrams. I'm not visualizing the medicine bottle idea. You wouldn't have a picture available would you? Thanks Tim


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Alternate entrances can be constructed out of screen/hardware cloth/plastic tubes/prescription bottles with the end cut off, such as -->










Only limited by your imagination and what's available to you.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

How cold does it get in Tucson? And, exactly which polyurethane glue do you use?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Joseph, the medicine bottle idea to sleeve the opening would have prevented my problems with foam. Good idea. Will the foam top cover be foil covered?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Last Winter, 2010-2011, we had record low temperatures, but normally we have only a few nights per year with frosts (temperatures at or near freezing for a few hours). Right now temperatures are 60-70'sF during the day and down to 40-50'sF at night.

I've used various brands of polyurethane glue when assembling this type of structure -- this time I had a small bottle of Gorilla brand polyurethane glue, so that is what I used to assemble this most recent foam beehive. In the past I've also used Elmer's Ultimate, Franklin 2302 Titebond, and Excel One. They all seem equally suitable for this type of application. I recommend lightly dampening one of the surfaces to be bonded with water before applying the glue and lightly clamping them together until well set.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

crofter said:


> Joseph . . . Will the foam top cover be foil covered?


I have foil-lined the foam top covers in the past, but was planning to glue an inner liner of plastic film to my current cover, however, after thinking about it for a few days, I believe I will use foil tape instead, since it performed quite well on my last incarnation of this type hive.


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Joseph, Just curious - is there a reason you don't use the the insulation board that already has a foil covering? Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Here's a nuc made from a insulated cooler, 45 quart, I think, solves the bee eating problem and feed by pouring syrup into the bottom

http://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e365/buzz1356/nuc made from cooler/


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Steve10 said:


> Joseph, Just curious - is there a reason you don't use the the insulation board that already has a foil covering? Great idea, thanks for sharing.


I hadn't thought about using the type of foam that already has a foil layer. I'm sure it would work too, though the foil would need to be removed wherever it would extend from inside to out in order to prevent conducting the inner heat to the outside and where the foam would be glued together in order to ensure a stronger and more insulative bond. Actually, just removing a strip of foil where the ends are glued to the sides should be sufficient to prevent heat from being conducted out by the foil lining.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

irwin harlton,
Thanks for the cooler idea, I'd seen that before, but had almost forgotten about it.


----------

